# How is Sony ericsson-Live With Walkman????



## himanshu1114 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying it.How is it???
Are there any technical issues with it.
Or its best in its segment???


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

only other option is Motorola Defy from flipkart at around 13.3k. else go with Live with Walkman. Till now haven't heard of any issue with this mobile here.


----------



## Neo (Feb 11, 2012)

himanshu1114 said:


> I'm thinking of buying it.How is it???
> Are there any technical issues with it.
> Or its best in its segment???



What did I tell ya ??


----------



## himanshu1114 (Feb 11, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> What did I tell ya ??



Okk Bt Motorola defy is out of my budget..
Live With Walkman is the only option then.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

Defy is out of stock everywhere. was available at flipkart till yesterday but now out of stock.


----------



## himanshu1114 (Feb 12, 2012)

Is ebay claims the warranty if I buy live with walkman from ebay??


----------



## Neo (Feb 12, 2012)

^^ Depends on the seller. If he/she provides warranty, then it would be mentioned somewhere on the page.


----------



## himanshu1114 (Feb 12, 2012)

that I also know dude but after mentioning also seller fails to do so then do ebay help in any case.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2012)

if mobile have manufacturer's warranty, buy else skip.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman is good budget android (1Ghz) phone under 15k...
also the review is good in gsmarena...though it doesn't have Bravia Display technology


----------



## rickyponting (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, I have use this product and am benefited a lot. After using various products i have come to the conclusion that all the products of Sony-erriccson are good at sound quality and battery back-up and here too is the case. I would definitely recommend you to buy this product as it is worth spending money.


----------



## Soumik (Feb 13, 2012)

This SE LWW is a decent device. Performance would be on par with SE Arc, and with sound quality enhancing features, its a nice deal for music lovers. 
My only qualms for this is the smaller screen size.. which, to me, hampers usability a bit. And well, its in general SE battery life. I have seen X8 and X10 users complain abt it. I have read abt some SE Neo ppl complain a bit. So, this being similar to X8 in display and battery with a more powerful chipset, i seriously doubt its gonna give any better battery back up. Though official ratings are high, i have serious doubts. I have used X8 and its seriously has horrid battery life with data usage on. Even with custom kernel (Alfs) and rom (iROM based on CM7), it give a life cycle of around 14-18 hours. Which is pretty low for a small screened device in my opinion.


----------



## ineedcoupon (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes go for it, Just now my neighbor ordered it via ebay. It costed 12k bucks


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 14, 2012)

ineedcoupon said:


> Yes go for it, Just now my neighbor ordered it via ebay. It costed 12k bucks



But I think manufacturer warranty is not covered in that price!!


----------



## Neo (Feb 14, 2012)

Soumik said:


> This SE LWW is a decent device. Performance would be on par with SE Arc, and with sound quality enhancing features, its a nice deal for music lovers.
> My only qualms for this is the smaller screen size.. which, to me, hampers usability a bit. And well, its in general SE battery life. I have seen X8 and X10 users complain abt it. I have read abt some SE Neo ppl complain a bit. So, this being similar to X8 in display and battery with a more powerful chipset, i seriously doubt its gonna give any better battery back up. Though official ratings are high, i have serious doubts. I have used X8 and its seriously has horrid battery life with data usage on. Even with custom kernel (Alfs) and rom (iROM based on CM7), it give a life cycle of around 14-18 hours. Which is pretty low for a small screened device in my opinion.



normally all Android phones have a max of 20 hours of battery backup. But that depends on the user. 
I'm a really heavy user. Battery hardly lasts for 10 hours, but that's on an unstable ROM.


----------



## Soumik (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah i varies from user to user.. thats y.. i am saying by my own exp.. similar activities lasts for around 30hours plus easily on Defy, but maxes out at 16-18hours on an X8. Have tried Desire too, and on same usage that lasted around 26-28hours max. Comparing these devices, all modded, X8's back up for a much smaller screen is really pathetic.


----------



## nokia6600 (Feb 16, 2012)

Did someone delete my reply? May I know why?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ you are checking in the wrong thread. Smartphone in the budget of 12-14K. or go to control panel & check threads where you have posted.


----------



## nokia6600 (Feb 16, 2012)

Lol. What a shame! I always mess things up when I'm drunk. . Anyway thank you dude.


----------



## Neo (Feb 16, 2012)

SO, how is it? You Better share a review. k?


----------



## pinku1993 (Feb 17, 2012)

A friend of mine grabbed the ericsson live from the local stores.. He paid around 14k for the phone. The phone is having bunch of features... Music is awesome.. The bundled headphones are decent. It wasn't better than my Skullcandy but it was good..

The touch was also good but i felt that screen size is a bit small.. 
Applications were working pretty well.. no problems in playing Angry Birds..  

Battery lasted for 1 and a half days.. We listened lodz of music around 50 songs.. snapped around 100 photos.. not much browsing (were looking for apps in the android market for few minutes.).. 1 call and 63 msgs ..

Overall its a nice phone.. if u get it under 14k


----------



## nokia6600 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, it's a bit tiny. I haven't seen it in flesh. What phone do you use? How do you compare the screen size to your phone?


----------



## Ravi. (Feb 18, 2012)

Now its available for 13k on letsbuy.


----------



## Neo (Feb 18, 2012)

He got it for 14K.


----------



## mailshobhon (Mar 27, 2012)

just recently bought Sony Live with walkman from Bangalore superb phone no performance issue best phone in its price bracket. don't get exited by the head its just a piece of junk try and get good ear phones to enjoy the music and i will tell the speakers in this phone is superb probably the best speakerphone i have ever heard in my life


----------

